# Terrova transducer



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm about to buy a terrova . I'm reading the built in only runs 2D. Does anyone have a way that they preferred for mounting a down imaging transducer . I have seen some on u tube but all look like I would end up rapped up in 
everything while fishing shallow for crappie in the spring. I'm going to get a sonar with mapping and all seem to have DI so I might as well use it


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Been running my Humminbirds on my Terrova for a couple years now. Yeah, cable management can be a pita but its worth it to me. I ran my cable up the outside of the shaft in the groove and that worked fine with my Helix 7. But when I moved my 999ciHD up to the bow I had a bunch of interference from the motor. I had to remove the cable from the shaft and keep it any from the power cords. I'm using a dipsy driver elastic cord to keep tension on the cable and give it slack when the TM turns. Lots of videos on youtube about installing on a Terrova or Ulterra. 

I haven't used the built-in US2 but I might now that I'll have two graphs up front.

You'll need to learn how to read the display since it will distort as the TM turns. But it is well worth it to me to have SI on the bow where I'm standing.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

It is a pain to deal with the cables on the outside of the shaft as opposed to a traditional type motor. It is even worse if you use the spot lock. 

I ended up buying the us2 cord and putting a non down imaging unit on the bow. I am more of an open water fisherman so I did not feel like I needed di or si at the front. I also have my main fish finder on a mount that allows me to rotate it so I can see it at the front if I need imaging.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

https://www.podunkideas.com/square-shaft-model.html

Check here. It allows you to put a side imager transducer on your bow and run it perfect. A lot of my friends from the Ky lake area use them. I have one but I choose not to run si on my bow, so it's sitting in my storage bin.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

chaunc, I had trouble gettimg this link to open. Could you please doublecheck the site address. Thanks, Mike Bruns


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

firemanmike2127 said:


> chaunc, I had trouble gettimg this link to open. Could you please doublecheck the site address. Thanks, Mike Bruns


Worked fine for me. Try again.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks. The link worked just fine when I tried it later this morning. I had mentioned a similar idea (using an old trolling motor bow mount & shaft) to one of my friends the other day. I've been researching options to use side imaging on my jon boat project. Due to budget constraints I'm sharing graphs between my 2 boats. I actually think that a transom mount MinnKota T/M bracket & shaft would be the most economical alternative. Easy to tilt/lock, lightweight, & would have a smaller footprint on the front casting deck. I fish mostly on inland lakes but want to have side imaging returns from a bow mounted transducer. Mike


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Just looked at new terrovas at Cabela's . There is no longer a slot in shaft to run transducer wire


----------

